# Giesemann Futura-S



## Mark Green (26 May 2015)

Hi,

Im looking for a new lighting system for a 90cm tank i have, and i keeping coming back to the giesmann futura.
 Im looking at the 3 module futura its an expensive  bit of kit however it seems to be the best on the market for Led.

Does any one own one of these units, its very hard finding reviews on tinternet.

How do you find the unit?
How are the par values?
If an LED gets faulty are they easy to replace?
How easy is it to set up the program side for different lights on at different times etc?

Infact all observations welcome

Im think im going to buy this unit ( its just the price of this makes you think twice), your advice/observations will help me for sure....

Thx

Mark


----------



## pepedopolous (26 May 2015)

Did you see this? http://ukaps.org/forum/posts/397906/

P


----------



## Mark Green (26 May 2015)

pepedopolous said:


> Did you see this? http://ukaps.org/forum/posts/397906/
> 
> P


Im sure the par values are more then needed. Cheers for the link ￼


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 May 2015)

Hey Mark, apologies i meant to reply to your pm before but time got away from me.

the futura is an amazing light, the programming is simple and effective, par levels are more than youll ever need, any issues you might have will be fixed at no cost (replace leds etc).
Over all im very happy with it.  The only bug bear is that it still isnt ipad/iphone compatible as apple are being douchebags about the app and id really like an over ride button on the fixture to turn it on/off outside of the cycle without getting the pc running.

It is a pricey unit, no question but the thing that pushed me towards it was its stlying is great and it meant i was future proofed for a long time to come.... cant imagine ill ever replace.  there are other options out there for less money now like the radion xr15fw that is good but less powerful and you would need 2, 3 if you want really high light.

If its affordable for you then id wouldnt hesitate to say get one.... there isnt a better light on the market for FW 70cm+ tanks at the moment that im aware of but there are far cheaper that will grow plants just as well.


----------



## JamieB (27 May 2015)

Also interested in these lights, weird sizes though as I can't work out which I would be best buying for a 75P


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 May 2015)

Two module would do a 75..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieB (27 May 2015)

But which size? that's the confusing part! None are that size so do you get a smaller one or a longer one?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 May 2015)

The 2 module will probably be 60cm ish...
I have a 4 module that is 100 long on a 120 tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Green (27 May 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Hey Mark, apologies i meant to reply to your pm before but time got away from me.
> 
> the futura is an amazing light, the programming is simple and effective, par levels are more than youll ever need, any issues you might have will be fixed at no cost (replace leds etc).
> Over all im very happy with it.  The only bug bear is that it still isnt ipad/iphone compatible as apple are being douchebags about the app and id really like an over ride button on the fixture to turn it on/off outside of the cycle without getting the pc running.
> ...


Thx for the review, have the same problem my self never enough time. Its why I dont do journals..

Shame about the app not working on ipad ect, cant say im a fan of apple as you say they are douchebags. Same phone, small upgrades each year.

The colouring of the LED seem really great, the picture you've taken of the Congo tetra makes those colours pop. So it looks like you've pushed me over the edge and I will get the 3 module futura for the 90cm.

If you cant treat your self ever now and again, what the point in living


----------

